

Ask HN: How much would you pay monthly for an unlimited tier to a task mgmt s/w? - leejaew

How much would you pay per month for an Unlimited Projects tier to a task management software?<p>The basis of the s&#x2F;w will be a to-do web application. Users can create categories of projects and add individual tasks to them. Each projects will have a start and end date, and a progress bar will indicate based on the checked off list of tasks. All projects will have an unique url as well.<p>Please share you thoughts via http:&#x2F;&#x2F;polltip.com&#x2F;jm0mS
======
RogerL
Your description sounds incredibly basic, it is unlikely I would pay anything
for what you describe.

Plus, is your price _per person_ , or what? If not per person, would you
really, for example, license this to GE or Berkshire Hathaway (250,000
employees, more or less) for $10/month, one of the poll options?

------
glimcat
"Unlimited" isn't a key value point. What matters is if it works and how well.
Limits are just there to facilitate the creation of pricing tiers, and only
work if the pricing tier you're trying to push them to lines up with the value
delivered.

------
paulbaumgart
It depends on how much better it is than Pivotal/Trello/Asana.

If it's not better along some axis I care about, then unfortunately the answer
is probably $0 :/

------
andretti1977
I confirm what others have said: it must be better than Trello and it must
work very well...so maybe i wouldn't pay for such a software

------
db48x
well, an unlimited license for org-mode is pretty cheap.

